
Ask HN: Leave a good startup because of bad management - metmirr
Hello,
I am a software engineer in a startup company and I have 3 years&#x27; experience. Recently a UX designer and a developer who has over 10 years of experience quit the job. I know managers have reasons or my colleagues. I love the company but I am not sure if the direction or decision they are making is good. I am confused so I am looking for advice, comments. Thanks
======
lelabo_42
Its hard to tell, is the situation of the company bad ? What were the reasons
behind there departure ? It could be a red flag, but there will always be bad
managers. Are you impacted directly by this bad management ? Are you stressed
because of it ? If not, maybe you should wait a bit more to see the situation.

I am in a startup too, the management was bad when the startup situation was
good, now that we are in trouble, the management approach improved. It can
change, but I think most of the times, depending of the people in charge, it
will not.

So don't be full of hope for big change and think what is more relevant to you
?

